# Tebedu border...



## David surf (Apr 24, 2015)

I was wondering if someone can give me some visa information. I need to be in Malaysia for 6 months. Can I just go to the Tebedu border crossing and get a visa stamp and just return immediately? is there a time I need to stay out, I.e. 24 hours, or can I just turn around and come right back in? Thanks, Dave


----------

